

Apple product user experience and the 30% subscription charge (Charlie Brooker) - fakelvis
http://www.guardian.co.uk/commentisfree/2011/feb/28/charlie-brooker-pfroblem-with-macs

======
bdfh42
The title for the piece was "I don't hate Macs, but they do give me a syncing
feeling" when I read it this morning. Can we please avoid editorialising post
titles?

~~~
mooism2
I don't see that the current title ("Apple product user experience and the 30%
subscription charge (Charlie Brooker)") is editorialised. I see it as more
descriptive than the original cutesy newspaper headline ("I don't hate Macs,
but they do give me a syncing feeling" --- Ooh! It has a pun! In the headline!
Can we be a real tabloid newspaper now please?).

